# Hielscher Dampf modelle



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.hielscher-dampfmodelle.d...facturer_id=0&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=38

Link from this page will get you to some interresting Toys!

I ordered the "Andreas Live steam Engine " i am trying to complete the bad season project(winter) Its an 2-6-0 from Bmann ON30 live steam convert!! Interresting project!! More about the project down the road!!!

Manfred


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo from Austria,
here is a picture of the small "Pepper"loco from Hielscher

greetings from Peter


----------

